# Buy Dutch Seeds



## GrowRebel (Mar 8, 2014)

:ciao: Well sir ... I wasn't completely happy with the potency of the peakseeds strains, and considering the lack of viable spouting from the seeds I got back in Nov. I decided to try Buy Dutch Seeds.  I'm getting 5 fem seeds of their own strain called BDS that is suppose to be very potent.  I'm going to plant them outside this season.  I'm looking for a strain with a good punch to it and I hope this will fill the bill.  I just sent my cash in ... will let you know if they deliver the goods.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 14, 2014)

alright alright alright

keep us updated....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2014)

Greenest of mojo to you and your seeds!


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 7, 2014)

I got the goods today ... with an extra fem seed ... l certainly hope their seeds are as good as their service. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 8, 2014)

:woohoo:


----------

